# Solved: server service fails and cant be restarted



## albyschev

Hi all, i am having server service issues with server 2003 r2.
the dc server has some shared files and folders that are mapped to client xp machines, it works for a while but then the network shares fail. 
upon inspection i found that the server service has stopped and can not be restarted.
"could not start the server service on local computer, error 5: access is denied".
i have logged on as the administrator but still receive the same error. 
it is only after a reboot that the service is restored and the network shares are accessible again.
this server is used to control and log poker machine activities, club member details and the paging system so rebooting 2 -3 times a day is causing chaos through the club.
can anyone please help..

system specs:

server 2003 r2 sp2
1 gb of ram 
1 x intel Xeon cpu @ 3.2ghz

ipconfig:
Windows IP Configuration
 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : sxserver
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : SXDIGDOM.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : SXDIGDOM.local
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : HP NC7761 Gigabit Server Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-A4-8D-F1-5A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.90
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

thanks..


----------



## Rockn

Look in the server event logs for any red balls under system or application. If the server used to handle the functions yuo mentioned have you removed all of the old software and services associated with the functions you mentioned?


----------



## albyschev

thanks for the reply, cool pic too.
there are no errors in any of the server logs. as for removal of software - no new or old software, so nothing has been removed.
i have gone to the server service properties and on the recovery tab i have set the service to restart if it fails. this does not work, i must still restart the server to get the service back online


----------



## albyschev

I have applied a patch that is supposed to fix this problem. 
the patch is: WindowsServer2003-KB932762-x86-ENU.exe
I will give an update on Wednesday 16/2/11 as to wether or not it worked.
Apparently another machine is becoming the master browser (possibly the other domain controller) and is stopping the server service.


----------



## albyschev

the application of the patch: WindowsServer2003-KB932762-x86-ENU.exe has fixed this problem.


----------

